# the snake pit



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..you all know how much i love snakes.. but that place just reeks carp when the netters aren't there.. i wonder how it looks right now..
maybe we can see more rabbit's heads got stuck in the fence again..  
too far too drive to just check and see..hopefully fishpro will see this..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this would be the little portage area..forgot to say it in there..
lets hope thats what they call it..all i know is how to get there..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak,

We'll have to check it out soon. I want to make a scouting run up to E Harbor and get some water temps as well. Perhaps we can do that, and stop by freemont and see if da' carp are up in there.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

let me know when you plan on hitting EH. I'll see if I can fit a pre-fish-in trip into my schedule. April is going to be one crazy month...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, word on the street is...there have been some carp spotted in Freemont already....a buddy who fishes for 'eyes on the river up there told me that this past week.

Good luck to you guys on your pre-fishing adventures.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

shawn..let me know when maan..maybe i'll drag miso up there with me..
all i have heard is carp are everywhere..i would like to know where they are for real, because i ain't seein crap..lol..
maaan.. i can't wait til my pain pills kick in..the dentist messed me up pretty good today..


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

LP is open fished it yesterday,nothing yet. paddled my butt off cause the wind was blowin back toward the lot.Checked several spots that ya need a boat to get to including the point way out,found some deeper water but not much over 3' and lots of mud. East H. is 90% frozen,same with Middle H.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh yeah,no snakes yet or rabbit heads,just a bunch of blasted clay and spent shells.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no snakes yet.. the best news i have heard in a loong time..  
i sure hope the habor thaws out before too long.. i'm itchin to test my carpnip...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bout time you get that Canoe iceman  We were talking about that last year. Only problem.......the netters figured out how to hit that bay we were looking at. Took them a day, but they figured it out.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i just hope we don't see them at all this year..


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Good thing I got that wet suit  Might have to fish off the point where the bay goes from the main river.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you mean like actually getting in the water?? i have waders, would i be needing that??


----------

